# Will Smith Banned from the Oscars for 10 years !



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2022)

_Wiill Smith has been banned from the Oscars for 10 years for slapping Chris Rock, but will be allowed to keep his award for Best Actor. 

The Academy reached its decision on Friday, nearly two weeks after the infamous slap that was heard around the world.

The 54-person Board of Governors met on Friday morning after furious debate between its 9,000 members raged over the last 12 days in hundreds of WhatsApp groups.  

The slap divided Hollywood and the public, with some insisting he should be stripped of his Oscar and not be rewarded for violence while others said dismissed it and mocked it on social media. 

Smith slapped Rock on-stage after the comedian made a joke about his wife Jada Pinkett-Smith's shaved head. Pinkett-Smith has been open in the past about her struggles with alopecia. 

After the slap, Smith returned to his seat and screamed 'keep my wife's name out of your f*****g mouth.' 

He the then won the Oscar for Best Actor in his role as Richard Williams, in the film King Richard. He used his speech to apologize to the Academy and to Rock, and he later posted an apology on Instagram. 

Rock has kept quiet on the issue, speaking out only to say he was 'processing' what happened.  _

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...NNED-Oscars-10-years-slapping-Chris-Rock.html

_.. IMO he should have been banned for life, but I'm pleased the powers that be have taken this assault seriously..._


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Apr 8, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> _Wiill Smith has been banned from the Oscars for 10 years for slapping Chris Rock, but will be allowed to keep his award for Best Actor.
> 
> The Academy reached its decision on Friday, nearly two weeks after the infamous slap that was heard around the world.
> 
> ...


I think 10 years is way too much for him standing up for his wife.  Just my opinion.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I think 10 years is way too much for him standing up for his wife.  Just my opinion.


no, he didn't stand up for his wife... he could have done that later when the show was over by having a quiet word in Chris Rocks' ear... this was a violent attack, and that can never be allowed to happen regardless of what excuse he came up with for it..


----------



## Trish (Apr 8, 2022)

Jada was not under any physical threat and I doubt she needs any man to stand up for her.  

When Chris Rock told the joke, Will Smith was laughing until Jada gave him the side-eye.  This video shows Jada's reaction to the assault.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2022)

Trish said:


> Jada was not under any physical threat and I doubt she needs any man to stand up for her.
> 
> When Chris Rock told the joke, Will Smith was laughing until Jada gave him the side-eye.  This video shows Jada's reaction to the assault.


that's precisely what happened... !!


----------



## win231 (Apr 8, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I think 10 years is way too much for him standing up for his wife.  Just my opinion.


Intelligent people stand up for their wives without violence.
And anyone else would have been criminally charged with assault.  The law is simple:  Words are not a justification for violence.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2022)

win231 said:


> Intelligent people stand up for their wives without violence.
> And anyone else would have been criminally charged with assault.  The law is simple:  Words are not a justification for violence.


----------



## Jace (Apr 8, 2022)

Do you think that's gonna stop him?  They may be the biggest award here, but he & wifey will show up at all the others, Cannes, etc...like " thumbing his nose" at The Academy!
Unmitigated Ego!


----------



## dobielvr (Apr 8, 2022)

I'm glad he rec'vd some sort of punishment.
But, I feel it could have been 5yrs, instead of 10 yrs.

jmo


----------



## RubyK (Apr 8, 2022)

I don't like him anymore .... or his wife. I'm soooooo tired of them. I'll never look at Will Smith the same way again.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 8, 2022)

Jace said:


> Do you think that's gonna stop him?  They may be the biggest award here, but he & wifey will show up at all the others, Cannes, etc...like " thumbing his nose" at The Academy!
> Unmitigated Ego!


Also, it does not stop them from being nominated for an oscar.  Does that mean they couldn't be there to accept an award?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2022)

RubyK said:


> I don't like him anymore .... or his wife. I'm soooooo tired of them. I'll never look at Will Smith the same way again.


Me neither. I never had much time  for his wife,  and I can't say I was an actual  fan of Smith's, but I never found him offensive and have watched several of his movies .. however I will no longer support  him as an actor..


----------



## Pepper (Apr 8, 2022)

I read that Will checked into a mental health facility ---- very exclusive one of course.  I think Will is basically a decent person and would not flaunt himself anywhere for a long time.


----------



## Jules (Apr 8, 2022)

Jace said:


> Do you think that's gonna stop him?  They may be the biggest award here, but he & wifey will show up at all the others, Cannes, etc...like " thumbing his nose" at The Academy!
> Unmitigated Ego!


That’s if the studios give him any shows.  Just saw somewhere, maybe here, that Netflix has suspended a show they were creating with him.


----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2022)

Excellent news, although his caveman brutality should have seen him banned for life.


----------



## Grampa Don (Apr 8, 2022)

Some people get to the point where they think they can get away with anything.  Sometimes, they're wrong.


----------



## win231 (Apr 8, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I read that Will checked into a mental health facility ---- very exclusive one of course.  I think Will is basically a decent person and would not flaunt himself anywhere for a long time.


On the advice of his attorney - to show remorse & avoid criminal charges.  That's probably more than his sentence would have been if he was charged.


----------



## Lawrence (Apr 8, 2022)

I think that the Oscar people are being too harsh with Will Smith. I despise being around comedians that insult and belittle people in the audience. I have had that happen to me with comedians singeing me out and insulting me while being at a stage performance. It has made me very angry, and I wanted to punish him, but not by a slap more like a fist in the face.


> win231 said:
> You explained the difference between Will Smith & you in your last sentence. You _wanted _to punch him but you're able to control yourself & avoid jail.
> Will Smith is not.
> Someone who makes you angry with their words & you insult them back = OK.
> Someone who makes you angry with their words & you put your hands on them = a criminal act.


You are wrong when you insult the person that has insulted you then you are just playing his game and it can go on for a long time and that is not Ok. If you think of punching someone in the face and don't do it releases the frustration and there is no need to do the insult game. I would not hit him on stage I would try to meet him after the performance and tell him what a bad performance he presented and to not insult me anymore. Then you know the clown would just throw another insult at you and walk away.


----------



## win231 (Apr 8, 2022)

Lawrence said:


> I think that the Oscar people are being too harsh with Will Smith. I despise being around comedians that insult and belittle people in the audience. I have had that happen to me with comedians singeing me out and insulting me while being at a stage performance. It has made me very angry, and I wanted to punish him, but not by a slap more like a fist in the face.


You explained the difference between Will Smith & you in your last sentence.  You _wanted _to punch him but you're able to control yourself & avoid jail.
Will Smith is not.
Someone who makes you angry with their words & you insult them back = OK.
Someone who makes you angry with their words & you put your hands on them = a criminal act.


----------



## Lawrence (Apr 8, 2022)

win231 said:


> You explained the difference between Will Smith & you in your last sentence.  You _wanted _to punch him but you're able to control yourself & avoid jail.
> Will Smith is not.
> Someone who makes you angry with their words & you insult them back = OK.
> Someone who makes you angry with their words & you put your hands on them = a criminal act.


You are wrong when you insult the person that has insulted you then you are just playing his game and it can go on for a long time and that is not Ok. If you think of punching someone in the face and don't do it releases the frustration and there is no need to do the insult game. I would not hit him on stage I would try to meet him after the performance and tell him what a bad performance he presented and to not insult me anymore. Then you know the clown would just throw another insult at you and walk away.


----------



## Lara (Apr 9, 2022)

Lawrence said:


> ...I despise being around comedians that insult and belittle people in the audience. I have had that happen to me with comedians singling me out and insulting me while being at a stage performance. It has made me very angry, and I wanted to punish him, but not by a slap more like a fist in the face.
> 
> You are wrong when you insult the person that has insulted you. Then you are just playing his game and it can go on for a long time and that is not Ok. If you think of punching someone in the face and don't do it releases the frustration and there is no need to do the insult game. I would not hit him on stage I would try to meet him after the performance and tell him what a bad performance he presented and to not insult me anymore. Then you know the clown would just throw another insult at you and walk away.


I'm sorry that you went through that horrible experience, Lawrence. 
I applaud your self-control. That clearly made you the better man.


----------



## Lara (Apr 9, 2022)

*Post-slap sales spike:*
Will Smith's memoir gets a boost; 'Half Baked Harvest' tops best sellers list

His 2021 memoir "Will" (Penguin Press, 432 pp.) returned to the USA TODAY Best-Selling Books, appearing at No. 73. The book debuted on the list last November at No. 3 and remained on the list for 15 weeks.

Great. This will encourage Will and others to continue grabbing the spotlight no matter what it takes.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 9, 2022)

He's apologized and taking his punishment.  Can't he be forgiven for making a big mistake?  When we forgive we are also forgiven.


----------



## Lara (Apr 9, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> He's apologized and taking his punishment.  Can't he be forgiven for making a big mistake?  When we forgive we are also forgiven.



I wouldn't be too quick to accuse anyone of not forgiving Will Smith or judge anyone just yet. Yes he has apologized and yes we forgive him based on that BUT it doesn't mean we have some sort of sanctified amnesia. There are many people who have been hurt...not just Chris Rock.

There are many people who have been affected who are still processing what happened and it's repercussions on so many levels. Each person is different and how this is handled is still being worked out. It rightly should not be brushed under the carpet. Nor turn our backs.

Children need to know that there are consequences for our actions and bad behavior won't be totally ignored. Time will help us all to forgive as well as forget...easier for some than for others. We are all different.
`


----------



## Jace (Apr 9, 2022)

The Oscars will be remembered for that incident...and there will be jokes about it next year and probably other award shows..it's not going away!


----------



## StarSong (Apr 9, 2022)

The events leading up to and following this incident suggest to me that Smith is far more invested in his marriage than Jada is. His caveman tactics had little to do with Chris Rock - they were actually intended as a grand statement for an audience of one: his wife.           

Sadly for him, the woman he hoped to impress (and who has previously shown no shrinking violet tendencies when it comes to publicly discussing sensitive personal business), hasn't responded with sweeping public statements.

Not saying she should support the action itself, but she's offered a surprising lack of public affirmation for the man she's been married to for many years and presumably loves.


----------



## Jace (Apr 9, 2022)

A moment that will live in infamy.


----------



## Lara (Apr 9, 2022)

Will Smith's behavior was not about any love for Jada imo. Nor Chris Rock's joke.
The Jada joke was just a trigger for 2 deep-rooted struggles that Will Smith is not letting go of...

1. In an old Oprah interview, Will Smith shared that as a child he didn't protect his mother enough from his abusive father. 
He's still carrying that guilt.

2. It was also about the fact that it's nearly impossible for some actors to get out of character after doing an intense movie and can ruin them without intensive therapy. The movie he won the Oscar for, King Richard, had a lot to do with fiercely protecting the family from what I gather. 
I never saw it.


----------



## GAlady (Apr 9, 2022)

Jada could have just put on a wig.  I think Jada was jealous of Will’s Oscar.


----------



## dseag2 (Apr 9, 2022)

I don't always agree with Bill Maher (my partner can't watch him) but for those that are willing to watch, here's his take on the incident.  I think he is spot on.


----------



## dobielvr (Apr 9, 2022)

@dseag2 .........Wow, he really tells it like it is.  And, he makes sense.

I've been hearing some of his comments lately, and I've been liking them.

It's fire!


----------



## Trish (Apr 10, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I don't always agree with Bill Maher (my partner can't watch him) but for those that are willing to watch, here's his take on the incident.  I think he is spot on.


Absolutely spot on!


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 10, 2022)

If the Smiths did not want the whole of the western world looking at Jada's bald head why didn't she wear a wig 
I bet she has more than one or two wigs. No this whole 'slap' was a stupid setup


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 10, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> _Wiill Smith has been banned from the Oscars for 10 years for slapping Chris Rock, but will be allowed to keep his award for Best Actor.
> 
> The Academy reached its decision on Friday, nearly two weeks after the infamous slap that was heard around the world.
> 
> The 54-person Board of Governors met on Friday morning after furious debate between its 9,000 members raged over the last 12 days in hundreds of WhatsApp groups.  _


Before or after he resigned? 

According to CNN and other sources, Smith resigned from the Academy a day or two after he assaulted Rock.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 10, 2022)

GAlady said:


> Jada could have just put on a wig.  I think Jada was jealous of Will’s Oscar.


Actually, I think she looks better since she went practically bald. (I could be biased)


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Before or after he resigned?
> 
> According to CNN and other sources, Smith resigned from the Academy a day or two after he assaulted Rock.


I haven't a clue I'm just the messenger you can read the link...


----------



## Pepper (Apr 10, 2022)

Where is Jada actually bald?  She has equal amounts of fuzz all over her head, no bald spots.  I guess it falls out or doesn't grow properly, but she is not bald as in Yul Brynner bald.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 10, 2022)

I thought Hollywood was all about being the centre of attention. If he had hit him in private it wouldn't have had the same impact.....doing something is not enough, one has to be SEEN doing it.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 10, 2022)

This is a classic example of "Do not let your reaction become your response,"  a tenet I work hard to live by every day.  Will Smith didn't react to what Chris Rock said, the video of the incident made that clear.  He reacted ONLY when Jada rolled her eyes and was clearly not amused. 

If he'd taken just a second to consider, he would have realized that the best response would have been to let it ride, and then no one would have even remembered what Rock said.  But by reacting the way he did, he memorialized that moment, and his wife will forever be associated with GI Jane II, simply by the way he reacted.  Ultimately he hasn't protected her at all.  

It's no secret that their marriage has been troubled.  They have an open relationship, which has given her the OK to seek out other partners.  I think Will is jealous and  insecure, and this action on his part is just one of many ways he's attempting to elevate himself in his wife's eyes.  Instead, his grandstanding has had a backlash I'm quite sure he never anticipated or intended.  I wonder too if it had the desired effect on his wife.  I doubt it, given her silence on the matter.


----------



## Colleen (Apr 10, 2022)

She could have worn a wig but chose to call attention to herself for pity. She has been in and out of drug rehabs for years and I don't think she has any remorse for her past actions. He has defended her...no matter what she's done. However, he crossed a line with that "slap". I, personally, think it was a pre-arranged action between him and Chris Rock. It's all publicity, folks. As far as Will Smith apologizing...give me a break. Crocodile tears? Really?? He's an actor, after all. Who really cares if he's been banned from whatever for 10 years?


----------



## Jeni (Apr 10, 2022)

as @ Ronni clearly said this was a nothing thing no one would even remember  until Will over reacted and made this mess.....
I think many tend to buy into an image without really knowing the person ..... Jada has IMO walked all over him for years ..... made jokes about herself said she did not care what anyone thought of her bald head   then ACTS hurt to see what Will was willing to do to appease her....

Early in his career Will came off as such a nice gut but as his private life goes from many reports it is a big ole mess.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 10, 2022)

Machine Gun Kelly says Will Smith is his best friend--that he is kind, compassionate, welcoming and mentoring.

He flipped out in public, I don't know enough to say more than that.  Had a mini nervous breakdown and couldn't get control of himself and confused how to please "his woman."  He made a big, dumb mistake and looked stupid.  

What concerns me is the people who think his breakdown was normal, and good and defending "their" women.  That's the nuts part to me.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 10, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I don't always agree with Bill Maher (my partner can't watch him) but for those that are willing to watch, here's his take on the incident.  I think he is spot on.


Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 10, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Where is Jada actually bald?  She has equal amounts of fuzz all over her head, no bald spots.  I guess it falls out or doesn't grow properly, but she is not bald as in Yul Brynner bald.


Alopecia isn't always a permanent condition. Jada was totally bald until her hair grew back. Maybe it came in real thin or something so she keeps it buzzed. I'll wager she actually likes looking butch.

My sister's boyfriend has had alopecia since his 20s. He's around 60 now and hairless as a snake.


----------



## oldman (Apr 10, 2022)

Another self-entitled elitist that believes he’s above everyone around him. Most Hollywood types come across as being narcissistic. I think this is caused by too much money and not enough intelligence.


----------



## Jules (Apr 10, 2022)

Thanks, @dseag2 and Bill Maher.  That was excellent.


----------



## Jeni (Apr 11, 2022)

Jada Pinkett Smith ‘never’ wanted to marry Will, cried at ‘horrible’ wedding​https://nypost.com/2022/04/08/jada-...nted-to-marry-will-cried-at-horrible-wedding/

what a heartwarming video to resurface ... when the man she did not want to marry was so called defending her......

the whole group are just shallow attention hogs


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 11, 2022)

This is so shocking.  I wouldn't be able to eat nor sleep now that I have heard this all important bit of world news.  The "Great One" has been barred.  I always thought Muhammad Ali was "the great one."


----------



## Victor (Apr 12, 2022)

No. Jackie Gleason is called the great one. Ali is the greatest.  
My guess is that Smith will return to the Oscars in a few years. I am a fan of his. Especially in Alladin. Fun movie. I also like Chris Rock.  Can you imagine the uproar if either one was white?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 12, 2022)

Victor said:


> Can you imagine the uproar if either one was white?


Please don't introduce race into a non-racial incident.


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 12, 2022)

Victor said:


> No. Jackie Gleason is called the great one. Ali is the greatest.
> My guess is that Smith will return to the Oscars in a few years. I am a fan of his. Especially in Alladin. Fun movie. I also like Chris Rock.  Can you imagine the uproar if either one was white?


Yes and Cannon (William Conrad) was the "biggest" crime fighter of them all.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Apr 12, 2022)

​


----------

